# If this was your tank...



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

What would you put in it? I am looking for some suggestions on stocking of a UNS 60s riparium tank. Tank holds 10 gallons and is roughly 24"L x 14"D by 7"H, but realistically the water depth is more like 5.5-6" with substrate. I think the biggest issue will be finding fish that are not particularly prone to jumping given the shallow nature of the tank (I know all fish can, but hopefully some jump less than others). While shrimp would be a perfect fit, I already have shrimp tanks so am looking for something a bit different this time around.



Some of my initial thoughts include white clouds, small rainbowfish, a betta sorority, maybe peacock gudgeons or badis badis? Another tank has green neons, so I'm staying away from those, but I'd be open to a small shoal of other nano fish. Would appreciate all stocking ideas!

(please ignore the mishmash of equipment on the left side - tank is still cycling and alternate pipes and heater are on order)


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice tank! I think a group of 15 or so pygmy corydoras would be fun in there.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

I think a group of Endlers (not guppies) would be great. 
You could get tigers or Japanese lyre tail blue.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a similar tank (ADA 60F). Pygmy cory are perfect for tanks like these because they will school in the water column from time to time and they're small enough that you can get a large group to help with schooling. Ember tetra might also be a good option as the dark orange will add a nice contrast. Betta and rainbows will both jump. Badis are awesome but require frozen or live foods. I've never kept gudgeons so can't really comment, but I never see them at my LFSs and am not a fan or ordering fish.

Tank looks great by the way!


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

The Japanese blue lyre tail are on my short list. Thanks for the suggestion! How many do you think the tank could hold? All males or a smaller mixed and see what happens?

Bump: Bump: Thanks! I was strongly considering a group of pygmy cories until I saw them at my LFS just hanging out. Not swimming, not really moving, just hanging. I wasn't sure if that would give me enough movement in the water column. It's very possible that the behavior was caused by stress, or not a large enough group as my LFS only had 5 or 6 of them. What size school would you recommend? I'm open to feeding badis, but I'm hesitant because I'm not sure that a pair would make the tank feel "full". I do love the way they look, though. Embers are a good idea. What do you keep in your 60F?


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

shattersea said:


> The Japanese blue lyre tail are on my short list. Thanks for the suggestion! How many do you think the tank could hold? All males or a smaller mixed and see what happens?
> 
> Bump: Bump: Thanks! I was strongly considering a group of pygmy cories until I saw them at my LFS just hanging out. Not swimming, not really moving, just hanging. I wasn't sure if that would give me enough movement in the water column. It's very possible that the behavior was caused by stress, or not a large enough group as my LFS only had 5 or 6 of them. What size school would you recommend? I'm open to feeding badis, but I'm hesitant because I'm not sure that a pair would make the tank feel "full". I do love the way they look, though. Embers are a good idea. What do you keep in your 60F?


Pygmy corys will hang out for a while, then school for a while, them go back to chillin, then swim up in the water column, etc... You'll definitely want another species in the tank as well to keep them schooled and on the move. I have pygmy cory, 2 lonely ember tetra, and a Betta in mine, but I have to keep a lid on the tank when I'm not in the room.










I would start with something like this, giving you room to add a "centerpiece" fish later. You could go with a trio of lyre tail instead of the ember tetra to start, but guppys may need more height in the tank.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! A betta would be nice, but unfortunately my tank isn't really coverable. Have you tried floaters to discourage jumping? I've read that it could work but haven't actually tried it myself.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

shattersea said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! A betta would be nice, but unfortunately my tank isn't really coverable. Have you tried floaters to discourage jumping? I've read that it could work but haven't actually tried it myself.



There aren't really any floaters I like that would fit well with this shallow of a tank. I built/cut lids out of sheets of lexan I bought at Lowes for when I travelled overseas for work to slow down evaporation


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

shattersea said:


> The Japanese blue lyre tail are on my short list. Thanks for the suggestion! How many do you think the tank could hold? All males or a smaller mixed and see what happens?


I like endlers because the tank has 'action'
YMMV, however: 10 gallon
You could put roughly 10-15 males in there. If you drop in a female- then make sure to cut down 2 males per female.
Watching the 'live babies' is why I love livebearers.... they either survive and are beautiful, or become free fish food.

Bump: I will say- if you put 10 japanese endlers- im going to be jealous..... they are so funny and playful.


----------



## ScrubbyDick (Mar 31, 2016)

livebearerlove said:


> I like endlers because the tank has 'action'
> YMMV, however: 10 gallon
> You could put roughly 10-15 males in there. If you drop in a female- then make sure to cut down 2 males per female.
> Watching the 'live babies' is why I love livebearers.... they either survive and are beautiful, or become free fish food.


And then his tank would get overpopulated really quickly.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

If it was my tank, I wouldn't put any fish in it other than fish without a swim bladder ( like Gobies). 
All fish jump due to breeding behaviors, fighting/sparing among con-specifics, or environmental factors.
Responsible fish-keepers know this and plan accordingly.
If you want schooling or shoaling type fish ( a _nano-fish_- from .5-1" would be the only fish applicable to your tank size and water depth) have a lid made of glass or plastic to specifications. There are places that do this.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Can you point me towards a resource to get a custom tank lid quote? It would cut down on evaporation as well as prevent jumping. I'm not 100% of going that route, but I didn't know it was even an option. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I dont know of any in Tennessee, but call a local plate glass cutting business- they should be able to cut to your specifications. 

You can either buy the glass sheets yourself ( Home Depot?) or buy from the business that cuts the glass. Not sure which would be cheaper. 

Here is a place in Tennessee ( not sure how close to you) called Glasscages that you can get your glass from;- again, not sure if it is the best or cheapest option. They are a reputable aquarium glass company, however- been around awhile. 

Glasscages.com - Custom Size Cut Sheets of Glass

Here is a link to "DIY Glass cutting materials:
NEHERP - Do It Yourself Glass Cutting Supplies For Terrariums


The other option is Plexiglass, which I am pretty sure can get done at Home Depot.


----------



## ScrubbyDick (Mar 31, 2016)

I wouldn't bother with glass lid. Why bother setting up a shallow tank in the first place then? Shallow tanks looks great without a lid. And even then your lid would have to accompany your rocks sticking out of the tank plus your hardware.

I'd go with pygmy corys since they would love your sand substrate.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

ScrubbyDick said:


> And then his tank would get overpopulated really quickly.


 All males, no. With females, potentially.
If they were guppies (5 times the size of endlers at least). True endlers- they dont breed 'as' often.Fry become food, fast. I have even had cherry shrimp chase them down....


----------



## redneck joe (Mar 13, 2019)

where you at in TN? I can cut glass and I'm an hour south of nashville.

Pygmy corys are awesome. We have 10 in our guppy tank.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

+1 on endlers, of course any fish can jump, but I've read on a few sources now that true endlers are unlikely to. I've certainly never had mine jump and they've been in a rimless tank for several months now. Just make sure not to fill all the way to the top, the water line on the first photo looks perfect.

I'd stick with all males, endlers may breed more slowly than guppies, but they do still breed at a fair rate. Mine don't eat their fry either, but I don't know if that's the case for all of them. I'm not sure if Japanese Lyretails are hybrids or not, but if they are and you want a "pure" endler, then I'd absolutely recommend Blue Star endlers. I have them in my main tank (journal in my signature) and they're lovely little fish.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

******* joe said:


> I can cut glass and I'm an hour south of nashville.


Thanks for the offer - I'll touch base if I decide to go that route.

Bump:


Thelongsnail said:


> +1 on endlers, of course any fish can jump, but I've read on a few sources now that true endlers are unlikely to. I've certainly never had mine jump and they've been in a rimless tank for several months now. Just make sure not to fill all the way to the top, the water line on the first photo looks perfect.
> 
> I'd stick with all males, endlers may breed more slowly than guppies, but they do still breed at a fair rate. Mine don't eat their fry either, but I don't know if that's the case for all of them. I'm not sure if Japanese Lyretails are hybrids or not, but if they are and you want a "pure" endler, then I'd absolutely recommend Blue Star endlers. I have them in my main tank (journal in my signature) and they're lovely little fish.


I hadn't really considered the possible difference in behavior between a "pure" endler and a hybrid. Thanks for the food for thought. I'll check out the Blue Stars!


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

@shattersea I'm not sure there's a huge amount of behavioural difference, although there's anecdotal evidence that male endlers are less aggressive with each other than guppies. I've certainly noticed it with my own endlers vs. my family's guppies. They also seem to be less delicate than a lot of guppies/guppy hybrids as they're not as overbred, but this is purely anecdotal too. 

The only solid difference is that true endlers are a little smaller and have a lower bioload, so you could have a few more. 

That said, I do think it's good to have reserves of wild-type fish species being kept by hobbyists. Although hybrids are lovely, there's no way to get back to the original types once they've all been hybridised. 

Either way, please do update us when you stock the tank, whatever you choose, the tank looks gorgeous already and I desperately wish I could get one in the UK


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

If you decide on endlers, take a look at the yellow tiger endlers. I have a group of 9 blue star endler males in a 20g tank which are pretty fish but I find them a bit dark. I've just added a single male/female pair of the yellow tiger endlers to a Spec V tank to try them and I really like the brighter coloration on this male. As they are a young pair, I'm currently waiting to see if they will breed but may add another pair in the near future. I have mine with some habrosus cories, which you could also add for some action along the bottom. The endlers will tend to stay nearer the top.

I'll also add a plug for the peacock gudgeons. I have 3 of these alone in a 5.5g tank and love this fish. Seriously Fish indicates that they may be jumpers and my tank does have a lid. But I haven't noticed any behavior like that. You could try a few of these, and still add some tiger endlers as the gudgeons are said to be peaceful with many other smaller fish. They do like some sort of cave structure (I have a coconut shell and a piece of driftwood whose bottom forms a cave.)

Here is a species spotlight video from Rachel O'Leary on this fish


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Whatever fish I choose needs to be light/bright colored to stand out against the black lava rock and black background. I think a darker fish would be easily lost. I do have a cave structure built into the rockwork which might work perfectly for a gudgeon.


----------



## john borr (Oct 28, 2011)

Just kidding but have you considered an Archer Fish?  It’s a beautiful tank design thanks for posting!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

john borr said:


> Just kidding but have you considered an Archer Fish?  It’s a beautiful tank design thanks for posting!



That thought always crosses my mind on tanks like this. Of course they get too big and too likely to jump (hence you were kidding) but how cool would it be to release some crickets on that mountain and watch the Archers blast them off!


----------



## Daemon554 (Mar 16, 2019)

I think minimalism goes good in nano tanks, i would do just a single betta, with some shrimp or snails.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

What about sparkling gourami?


----------



## chi1013 (Feb 24, 2019)

what about a school of ricefish? I saw cory on aquarium coop have them and their eyes are this cool electric blue. they're super small so you could have a larger school. 
All links are from google images.
Like an orange rice fish: Orange rice fish

Or maybe the white cloud mountain minnow

I eventually want to get some emperor tetras and I think they'd show nice in a tank with a black background.

Ooh! and if you add gold backed shrimp or cherry red shrimp to contrast with like an emperor tetra, that'd be nice


----------



## Fallon (Oct 17, 2018)

I recently got some rasbora maculata, amazing little fish and in the right conditions shows some great colours. In the same tank as pygmy Cory's. 
Two fish which I added on a whim and was pleasantly surprised.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chi1013 (Feb 24, 2019)

omg how could I forget to add some noodles! java loaches are my faves! they'd love the long tank and with the sand substrate!

Here's one of mine, 

They are super smart cause they look like they wear glasses. so they are smart


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

shattersea said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Whatever fish I choose needs to be light/bright colored to stand out against the black lava rock and black background. I think a darker fish would be easily lost. I do have a cave structure built into the rockwork which might work perfectly for a gudgeon.


 That why I said tiger endlers! or lapanese lyre tail.... super bright.... 
(im going to push endlers... because i think they are a perfect compact fish)


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so appreciative of all of the suggestions! Keep 'em coming!



> rice fish


 This is a great suggestion - unfortunately, from what I've read they are known to be jumpers....



> emperor tetras


 I love the way these look - I think they will get too large for my tank, though. The scale will be off when they reach adulthood. I would definitely consider them in a larger tank.



> rasbora maculata


 This is a definite possibility - I've seem some look beautiful, and some look washed out. Do they need blackwater to bring out their best?



> java loaches


 This is an interesting addition I hadn't considered. I wonder if I've got room for them? I'll have to do some more research on them.



> white cloud mountain minnow


 These are still on my 'maybe' list. 



> tiger endlers


 These are still on the short list. I like the spade tail version. Need to find a reliable supplier of them.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.clearviewlids.com/


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Excellent! 

That is one amazing, sleek lid.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Those are amazing lids. I built this aquarium to be viewed from the top down, so the stand is slightly lower than usual. All I'd be looking at is a lid, not the fish. I will consider them for my other tanks, though - they look awesome!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

shattersea said:


> Those are amazing lids. I build this aquarium to be viewed from the top down, so the stand is slightly lower than usual. All I'd be looking at is a lid, not the fish. I will consider them for my other tanks, though - they look awesome!


Yeah, sorry, so impressed by this lid I was thinking more for myself then you. :grin2:


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm impressed with it too.


----------



## TheMakani (May 31, 2017)

nice tank! I really like the above water growth
add my vote for either ember tetras or tiger endlers
you'd be able to get a nice little school of either species in your set up
not too sure how well the tiger endlers will stand out against the white sand. I know there's a lot of dark rock in your tank, but you had mentioned its more of a top down viewing angle so you might be looking at fish over sand a lot of the time. I keep mine with dark substrate to enhance the contrast so I don't know if the white sand will wash out the color as much as I'm imagining, but its just a thought to consider. i'd go with all males so you'll get all the amazing color without the worries of overpopulation
I think ember tetras would contrast nicely with everything in your tank. since you don't have red in your tank (aside from that piece of equipment) the embers will really stand out


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

The red in the equipment is going away as soon as my new heater arrives. I tossed in an old one for cycling the tank while I wait. I agree that red would be good in the tank. The sand isn't quite as white as is appears in the photo. I'd have preferred a darker sand, but I didn't find a good source. If anyone knows of a darker sand I could maybe mix in, I'd be open to it. This is closer to what it looks like.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

You could always go with Magenta endlers as well... that would stand out like crazy against both your rocks AND your sand! but I think tigers or japanese blue would work just fine. 

There is a guy on this forum that is selling them as we speak! check out the WTB section at my post


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I went to look at magenta endlers, which then sent me down a rabbit hole of endler variants. If you haven't already, check out some of the strains by Carlos Diez. Wish they were available in the U.S.! So many cool fish...so little room....


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

My vote goes to killifish


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

shattersea said:


> I went to look at magenta endlers, which then sent me down a rabbit hole of endler variants. If you haven't already, check out some of the strains by Carlos Diez. Wish they were available in the U.S.! So many cool fish...so little room....


 I had not looked at Carlos- wow. I could easily sit on youtube and look at Hybrid endlers for hours! lol
This is the variant im working on now (and same pattern in orange). Hopefully they will be perfect in 6 months or so. 



Im torn as im sure my fish have low self esteem. -I dont like you because your black spot it too big. I dont like you because you have a spot of yellow....


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

JoseRivera said:


> My vote goes to killifish


killifish will 100% jump


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

> This is the variant im working on now (and same pattern in orange).


These are beautiful! Great job!



> killifish will 100% jump


I was thinking the same thing. There are several varieties of killifish I like, but I nixed those right off the list pretty quickly due to the lack of a lid.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

*Co2?*

I'm kicking around adding Co2 to the tank. Think there would be a benefit given that I already have so much surface area + shallow water?


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

shattersea said:


> I'm kicking around adding Co2 to the tank. Think there would be a benefit given that I already have so much surface area + shallow water?


How are your plants growing without it? I wouldn't add it for the reasons you already stated and the fact it's just 1 more thing that can go wrong.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Plants are doing ok, but not great. Mixed results so far - I'm experiencing a bit of buce melt. Java fern and crypts look good. Myriophyllum sp. ‘Mini Guyana’ totally melted away. Probably should have waited to add it once the tank was established. Lagenandra Meeboldii Red is putting out new leaves. Fissidens are doing well. Star grass is putting out new leaves and melting at the same time. I'm not sure whether I should chalk it all up to the cycling process and fluctuating levels of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, or if I have something else going on.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Most aquatic plants are farmed emersed and go through a melting phase while they convert to submersed growth in the aquarium so maybe that's your issues with some of the plants? I've never had buce melt back before though.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm wondering if they are adjusting to a higher light environment due to the shallow tank. Some species look good. Brownie blue is being temperamental.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Might find a plexiglass fabricator and have them make a 3 sided extension sort of like this for 3 sided jump guard. 

Maybe even have them build in some small soil trays along back water line and plant some shore vines like hydrocoytle japan or golden pond penny. 

https://tetra.convar.com/c/8522-large_default/tetra-reptoaquaset.jpg

Some Ludwigia Sedioides floating on top would look nice. Would probably even flower.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback!



> plant some shore vines like hydrocoytle japan or golden pond penny.


I've got the hydrocoytle japan already planted - it is transitioning right now to emersed - a couple of spots melted away but I have one patch that is beginning to show new growth. 



> Some Ludwigia Sedioides floating on top would look nice.


That is a great idea. I'm toying between that (my ph might be too high for it), or maybe Azolla Caroliniana or red root floaters or salvinia cucullata if I can find some.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

This tank is maturing along. Buce melt has stopped and they are putting on new leaves. A few other plants aren't happy about the ammonia I keep adding to maintain the biological filter until I get fish, but that will stop soon as my tank is finally cycled! 

Still making fish decisions, but for sure I'm going with a small shoal of pygmy cories. Not sure how many to get - 9? 12? I'm going to order these soon and continue to think about what else might work.

I'm still contemplating endlers. I can't seem to choose a color variant. I'm drawn to magenta, or staeck, or yellow tigers. Not sure what will look best against light sand. Another option on the short list is gold ring danios.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

shattersea said:


> This tank is maturing along. Buce melt has stopped and they are putting on new leaves. A few other plants aren't happy about the ammonia I keep adding to maintain the biological filter until I get fish, but that will stop soon as my tank is finally cycled!
> 
> Still making fish decisions, but for sure I'm going with a small shoal of pygmy cories. Not sure how many to get - 9? 12? I'm going to order these soon and continue to think about what else might work.
> 
> I'm still contemplating endlers. I can't seem to choose a color variant. I'm drawn to magenta, or staeck, or yellow tigers. Not sure what will look best against light sand. Another option on the short list is gold ring danios.


If you're going to go with pygmy cories, I would just max out on those. There behaviour really picks up in larger groups






Maybe start with 15 and watch how fast/slow your nitrates climb.

That's what I plan to do with my shallow tank once I move the Betta to a new tank.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

That is such a cool video. I've had mixed luck with dwarf cories in the past - hopefully this time they are happy and healthy and stick around.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

shattersea said:


> That is such a cool video. I've had mixed luck with dwarf cories in the past - hopefully this time they are happy and healthy and stick around.


Where are you ordering from?  Pygmy cory can be delicate because of their small size. IMO, it's much better to get them from an LFS once they're had them for a couple days, even better if they quarantine.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I think I'm going to order from The Wet Spot. My LFS doesn't seem to stock them regularly, and they have been so-so about special orders in the past.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

The cories have settled in well. I've had 15 for a week and haven't lost any yet. They pretty much hang out on the substrate in one corner of the tank but are slowly starting to explore more. I also broke down another tank of mine that had green neons in it and added them to this one. I think the shallow tank can be intimidating to fish - they are out swimming around until I pass by. Once they see shadows fall across the tank they dart into hiding.

Plants are doing well so far. My neo is flowering:










Here's an updated tank shot:


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

That's awesome news! Hopefully they get more adventurous for you. Having the green neons should definitely help.

edit: needs bigger pictures!


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Trying a bigger picture:


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Any updates? How are the cory and plants?


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

So far so good. The crypts have really started to take off, as has the star grass. Lagenandra Meeboldii Red melted away. I don't think it liked being bumped around by the cories. I added Diplidis Diandra and the jury is still out on that. A couple of stems melted but a couple more are doing ok, so we'll see. Seems like it is happier in the places it gets more light. I've got three different varieties of Fissidens, all of which are showing new growth, as is the Wave moss. My buce are doing well too and putting out new leaves. Oddly, java fern "India" is doing well on one side of the tank, and not so well on the other (leaves are developing holes, some yellowing). I've never had good luck with java fern. Not sure what I'm doing wrong there. No algae to speak of yet (knock on wood).










I started out with 15 pygmy cories, and now have 14 as one got stuck to the filter inflow overnight and I didn't find him until the morning. :-( I've got 8 green neons, which hide most of the time. I'm considering getting some sort of larger dither fish - maybe a honey gourami? The cories are out most of the time unless I pass by the tank and then they scatter. The neons only come out at dinnertime. I also added about 10 painted fire cherry shrimp. I thought they'd hid in the buce, but they aren't the least bit shy. After initial curiosity, the neons are leaving them alone so far.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, after watching the neons hide away and the pygmy cories dart madly behind things every time I walked by, I decided to add a larger dither fish in the form of a koi HMP betta. It has been a week and what a change he has made in the tank - all fish are now out swimming front and center all day long. Hopefully he won't jump - he seems pretty chill but you never know. He's not bothering my larger shrimp, but I'm guessing that all baby shrimp will become betta snacks. I'm happy there is now activity at all levels of the tank.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, I wouldn't get too attached to the Betta in a set-up like that.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not. I purposely did not buy a show quality betta because I figured things might go south without warning.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

If you had gone with the endlers- 
They love interaction (food). Kinda bummed you went with corys and a betta  I thought you would have a beautiful endler tank and I could convinced my spouse that I can have a 8th tank... my new ones are dual color florescent blue and orange- they follow me from side to side when I walk by their tank... which means they get overfed- lol.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I hear you - if I hadn't needed a space for my green neons while breaking down another tank I would have gone with the endlers. I've got another tank I'm looking to stock...still thinking endlers!


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

*Tank Update*

Just an update on this tank. I wound up adding a small wavemaker powerhead today to try to generate more flow on the right side of the tank as the rock island in the middle seems to impede flow across the tank. I tried to hide the unit down among some crypts and java fern - hopefully they grow in a bit more to disguise it further as it's not pretty. Not sure yet if it's too much flow - I had to direct the output mostly into the lava rock to not blast out the sand and plants. 

The green neons and shrimp are thrilled about the extra current; the pygmy cories and betta not so much. Plant growth so far has been slow, but then again no real algae issues to speak of, either. After almost 4 months of sitting dormant, Homalomena Insignis is finally putting out some beautiful peachy pink leaves that will hopefully eventually cover the container for the palm. I've got three different fissidens species as well as wave moss. All are showing new growth and I'm seeing a couple of areas where they are attaching to the lava rock. Slow and steady, I guess.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful. I'm obviously late to stocking suggestions, but Shrimpery on Instagram has this same tank designed in a similar way(emergent growth) stocked with Oryzias latipes and it's another very striking tank, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I will have to check that out. I'm always looking for inspiration. Here are some updated photos. My green neons took this opportunity to photobomb a couple of shots:


































I'm now on the hunt for a reddish or orangish plant that will do well in a lower light/low tech environment to contrast against the star grass. Thinking about AR mini. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Whatever I choose can't grow too tall. 

Funny how I thought this tank would be mostly open substrate when I started and now it is slowly being filled in.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Maybe some cryptocoryne albida red, pretty sure under your light level and light colored gravel it won’t grow to leggy and stretch for light, probably maintain at about 3-4”max height.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

That might be a nice choice. Other crypts I have in the tank seem to be doing well, albeit with slow growth. I will have to try to hunt that one down.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

Man, I wish I knew the secret to keeping dwarf cories alive. I've had pygmy cories for a few months now, and they are slowly dying off one by one. I've never had luck with them in any tank I have had. I wonder if I would do better with the standard sized version?


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

shattersea said:


> Man, I wish I knew the secret to keeping dwarf cories alive. I've had pygmy cories for a few months now, and they are slowly dying off one by one. I've never had luck with them in any tank I have had. I wonder if I would do better with the standard sized version?


I never had any problems with 'normal' sized cories, I often kept a single one in a community tank, sometimes unfiltered, as a kid, and they would grow fat and happy, although not nearly as social on their own, obviously. Bad husbandry, I know, but a good example of how sturdy they were, for me.

Are the dwarfs getting enough food?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

One of my habrosus is struggling right now. I cant nail down the issue with him and unfortunately cannot quarantine, so don't frett it isnt only you. I am trying to make sure they are getting a balanced diet with focus on their requirements. Being carnivores primarily I am simply getting some blood worms and some brine shrimp to them hoping they will all fatten up. That with some vegetable matter should be good I would say, plus some mixed foods flake and pellets misc.
I hope it turn around for you! Just try to keep water quality up and check for eating patterns, are they actually going to the food etc.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I feed them sinking pellets, flake, crab bites, and more. Sometimes they seem interested, and sometimes they don't. While a few of them occasionally school with the tetras, as a group they haven't been particularly active since I put them in this tank. I don't think they like the shallow dimensions as they stay hidden most of the time. Given a do-over, I probably wouldn't choose them again for this tank.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

shattersea said:


> Man, I wish I knew the secret to keeping dwarf cories alive. I've had pygmy cories for a few months now, and they are slowly dying off one by one. I've never had luck with them in any tank I have had. I wonder if I would do better with the standard sized version?


Of the 3 dwarf cories, pygmaeus were the only ones that didn't do well for me. I particularly like the habrosus, but have had hastatus do well also.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

What is the temperature in tank?


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

The tank is sitting at 74.7 degrees F. Might spike a little warmer on a hot afternoon. It may just be too warm for them.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just lost that cory this morning. Because of the way some others are beginning to look, thin and lethargic, I am starting a treatment of prazipro tomorrow. Honestly I'm just hoping that this is the issue, an internal parasite, if its bacterial or something else I fear I wont be able to fix it and keep my shrimp alive. 
Fingers crossed I dont lose the entire cory population.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

shattersea said:


> The tank is sitting at 74.7 degrees F. Might spike a little warmer on a hot afternoon. It may just be too warm for them.


 The pygmy corydoras is a lot more sensitive to temperature stress ( primarily the warmer end of extreme temperatures) than many other corydoras species. Its window of tolerance is much narrower than the other varieties of smaller species such as c. hastatus or c. habrosus. The extreme _cooler_ temperature range is around 71 degrees ( a temperature that it would be exposed to for a short duration of time in a given year) to around 78 degrees ( again, a temporary seasonal extreme). The sweet spot is 74-75 degrees. Most of the corydoras species kept in the aquarium demand temperatures below 78 degrees; however, their tolerances for this exposure for a longer period generally are broader than the c. pygmy ( and some other more sensitive species). 

This is why I asked about temperature. If kept at too high of a temperature they become stressed and their immunity against bacteria/internal parasites becomes diminished.

I would recommend trying General Cure in feed ( if still eating) with a binder like Seachem Focus or a food=grade gelatine product like Knox gelatin. General Cure has both praziquantel ( a dewormer) as well as metronidazole ( anti-protozoan/ antibiotic. Works on anaerobic/internal bacterial infections). Or, if the fish is no longer eating treat with kanamycin and praziquantel in water column. 



All of the above medications are safe with plants.


----------

